# Crypto Mining Machines



## Servyl (Jul 11, 2022)

My dad brought home a Crypto mining machine not too long ago. I'll be honest, I'm not too familiar with the mechanics. I think it just generates Crypto all day? Namely Ravencoin and ETH is what we've settled with thus far.

If any of you have a machine like this or just want to talk about Crypto generating/mining, spam away at this thread. I truly do find Crypto pretty interesting. xD


----------



## ben909 (Jul 13, 2022)

its a power hungry pice of data that big investors have tricked the world into thinking that it has great value so they can sell the shit to us


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 15, 2022)

Rip


----------



## Lordgwen (Jul 31, 2022)

I caan give you guys my netherite pickaxe if it helps!


----------



## Servyl (Aug 1, 2022)

What happened here lmao


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 1, 2022)

Crypto is largely a scam and would never work as a currency other than it being used to buy illegal products.


----------



## Inferndragon (Aug 4, 2022)

As of right now. It isn't worthwhile to use a machine to generate your own crypto-currencies 
Since you are mining Ethereum it will use 186.47 kWh to do 1 Ethereum transaction. A carbonfoot print of 104 kgCO2









						Ethereum Energy Consumption Index - Digiconomist
					

The Ethereum Energy Consumption Index provides the latest estimate of the total energy consumption of the Ethereum network.




					digiconomist.net
				



It's pretty bad tbh


----------



## Green_Brick (Aug 7, 2022)

Personally, even with an FHR GPU, unless the electricity rates are *really cheap* in your area, or unless you have solar panels connected to your dwelling to help offset the cost, I do not think it's worthwhile. The only exception is perhaps maybe in the wintertime when it could potentially help you offset your electric/gas bill a bit to have it heat up your place. But... that doesn't change the fact that it's still consuming a lot of electricity.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 7, 2022)

Isn't it a bit sus that everyone is jumping on the "crypto mining machines have a huge carbon footprint" bandwagon after a dictatorship notorious for disliking stuff outside of its control said so (but their urban mega-projects that nobody will ever inhabit are fine somehow...?), and that whole "calculate your carbon footprint" shit was started by British Petroleum?

It's all always the same, if it's not about the monay it's about the power and if it's not about the power it's about the monay.


----------



## Green_Brick (Aug 7, 2022)

Heh, the Gulf of Mexico would like a word with them~


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Aug 7, 2022)

Ignoring the environmental style idk if it’s a good investment because the crypto market is utterly crashing from what I’ve heard at the moment. I really don’t think that the crypto themed Web 3 is going to ever happen


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 7, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Ignoring the environmental style idk if it’s a good investment because the crypto market is utterly crashing from what I’ve heard at the moment. I really don’t think that the crypto themed Web 3 is going to ever happen



It’s not and it’s never was going to. People who don’t really have a background in Econ and/or finance got massively scammed by this whole crypto business. Crypto was developed, big people invested a ton, they marketed it everywhere because the more people who bought in — the bigger bag they could cash out with, and then they pulled out and shit crashed. 

That’s not even counting the amount of rug pulls that came and went near instantly. These people funded numerous campaigns to encourage people to throw their life’s savings into crypto under this false promise of some special “Web3” or that “crypto is the future of currency” despite it being completely impossible to use crypto as a country’s central currency… but again these are people who don’t have a background in economics so it’s unsurprising they were able to be fooled into this idea. 

And now, we’re here. People will continue to invest in this useless currency (except for a couple things like bypassing a country’s laws on payment or to buy black market) and whales will continue funding campaigns to lie to hopeful people about how “crypto is the future” when it’s almost completely just a scam. A very, _very _tiny fraction who buy in near instantly might get a generous cut, but this is akin to literally gambling. After all, who’s to say the new currency you just invested in isn’t just another rug pull?

If people want to invest, I recommend going over a basic course in Econ and Finance. Learn about stock and the stock market. Invest there. Stop wasting your time on a scam and put your money into something that actually has returns. 

Don’t be fooled by the whales who have the highest investments in these coins.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Aug 7, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> It’s not and it’s never was going to. People who don’t really have a background in Econ and/or finance got massively scammed by this whole crypto business. Crypto was developed, big people invested a ton, they marketed it everywhere because the more people who bought in — the bigger bag they could cash out with, and then they pulled out and shit crashed.
> 
> That’s not even counting the amount of rug pulls that came and went near instantly. These people funded numerous campaigns to encourage people to throw their life’s savings into crypto under this false promise of some special “Web3” or that “crypto is the future of currency” despite it being completely impossible to use crypto as a country’s central currency… but again these are people who don’t have a background in economics so it’s unsurprising they were able to be fooled into this idea.
> 
> ...


1000% I don’t know much about finance but from what I’ve seen the entire crypto and especially NFT market scream pyramid scheme to me. It’s actually kinda funny to me seeing as how many of the NFTs are of ugly anthro characters when a huge amount of furries are programmers and finance people and could tell you it’s a scam


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 8, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> It’s not and it’s never was going to. People who don’t really have a background in Econ and/or finance got massively scammed by this whole crypto business. Crypto was developed, big people invested a ton, they marketed it everywhere because the more people who bought in — the bigger bag they could cash out with, and then they pulled out and shit crashed.
> 
> That’s not even counting the amount of rug pulls that came and went near instantly. These people funded numerous campaigns to encourage people to throw their life’s savings into crypto under this false promise of some special “Web3” or that “crypto is the future of currency” despite it being completely impossible to use crypto as a country’s central currency… but again these are people who don’t have a background in economics so it’s unsurprising they were able to be fooled into this idea.
> 
> ...


I don't even know that much about econ but the whole thing smelled fishy right from the beginning. Because how did it start, there was some "mysterious document" floating around the web, describing this brave new world of future economy. I mean, if it was in a story, everyone would be like "aha, look out, somebody is trying to scam the protagonist!". But IRL? They fell for it themselves. 

It's also pretty ironic how the proponents of crypto could be going "hurr durr, the pesky government will not dictate my finances!". When in the end they got their money siphoned off by the big investors instead.


----------



## sofomon (Dec 24, 2022)

I completely agree with your opinion. The crypto market is often promoted as a get-rich-quick scheme, and many people don't really understand what they are getting into. Investing in crypto should be done with caution and careful research, or else it could be a huge financial loss. That being said, there are also some great tools out there to help people navigate the crypto markets, and one of the best I use is a special crypto alarm. I would recommend reading the crypto alarm review to understand how it works. In this way, you will always know the right timing to invest in the market.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 24, 2022)

I start with a Jalapeno way back in the day then moved up to an AntMiner. After that I got into Scrypt mining and purchased a HASHRA and then finally I got a A1 Terminator. I haven't been actively mining for some time though. 

And crypto is a market like anything else with good and bad actors. Most people throwing shade on it either don't understand it or lost money and are salty about it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2022)

redhusky said:


> I start with a Jalapeno way back in the day then moved up to an AntMiner. After that I got into Scrypt mining and purchased a HASHRA and then finally I got a A1 Terminator. I haven't been actively mining for some time though.
> 
> And crypto is a market like anything else with good and bad actors. Most people throwing shade on it either don't understand it or lost money and are salty about it.



The thing about crypto that is kinda disappointing though is that it doesn't achieve any of what was advertised. 
Transactions tend to be much more difficult than with normal money; even for major networks like Bitcoin or Ethereum, the value of the currencies isn't stable and predictable and they're pretty centralised at exchanges. 

People are into them as investments, but they only really make sense as investable things if they achieve a function. Otherwise it's just like buying art and hoping that in 10 years time it will be more popular than now.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 24, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> *The thing about crypto that is kinda disappointing though is that it doesn't achieve any of what was advertised.
> Transactions tend to be much more difficult than with normal money*; even for major networks like Bitcoin or Ethereum, the value of the currencies isn't stable and predictable and they're pretty centralised at exchanges.
> 
> People are into them as investments, but they only really make sense as investable things if they achieve a function. Otherwise it's just like buying art and hoping that in 10 years time it will be more popular than now.


Crypto has been doing it's thing just fine for many years but it's only when there is a price high do scammers come out of the wood works. Then people pretend that it's all some sort of scam after the fact. And just letting you guys know that crypto is far more than just the trading, it's a huge network backbone and authentication system. Kinda like you only see the "tip of the iceberg" when it comes to the internet itself. Stuff like NFTs also get a bad rep because they are becoming "mainstream" and the back actors pouncing on them since it has become easier than ever to mint them but "NFT Like" products have been around for ages. Case in point, things like Steam trading cards and MGTO cards are technically a form of NFT like product.

Remember, don't suspect technology you don't understand! Suspect the person using it!

EDIT: Yee! 3,000th Post!~


----------



## UnoHuddson (Dec 27, 2022)

As technology, blockchain and the crypto market advance, everyone has come to realize that the media is an important element in educating and training consumers. And while some were making their home computers run at full speed, other craftsmen were already twisting the rigs out of several video cards at once. More often the assemblies had a pretty mediocre processor, not much memory, but 4-8 or even more top-end graphics cards. Many people already know TokenScope and know how to get tokens, and some are still trying to understand what it is. Later this mining boom, of course, led to a shortage of graphics gas pedals on the market and a strong rise in their prices. Manufacturers even began to produce special versions of devices on which it was impossible to mine cryptocurrency.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 27, 2022)

Servyl said:


> My dad brought home a Crypto mining machine not too long ago. I'll be honest, I'm not too familiar with the mechanics. I think it just generates Crypto all day? Namely Ravencoin and ETH is what we've settled with thus far.
> 
> If any of you have a machine like this or just want to talk about Crypto generating/mining, spam away at this thread. I truly do find Crypto pretty interesting. xD


I totally forgot to ask, what kind if it?


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 28, 2022)

Please don't get into crypto and NFTs. 

They are stupid scams that hurt the planet.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 28, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Please don't get into crypto and NFTs.
> 
> They are stupid scams that hurt the planet.


Years too late! Don't end up like me! T_T


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 28, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Years too late! Don't end up like me! T_T


That's dumb.

Stop doing that.

Or at LEAST counter it by buying them from the WWF: https://www.wwf-nfa.com/en


----------



## redhusky (Dec 28, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> That's dumb.
> 
> Stop doing that.
> 
> Or at LEAST counter it by buying them from the WWF: https://www.wwf-nfa.com/en


Yes, ma,am. But after a price drop those are too pricey atm!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 28, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Yes, ma,am. But after a price drop those are too pricey atm!


*nods* 

I fucking *DESPISE *NFTs but if the WWF is making them and donating the money to help animals then I figure that's the best they're ever gonna get.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 28, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> *nods*
> 
> I fucking *DESPISE *NFTs but if the *WWF *is making them and donating the money to help animals then I figure that's the best they're ever gonna get.


I'm glad it's not what I thought it was when I first saw the URL. I thought it was some sort of wrestling link. X3


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 28, 2022)

redhusky said:


> I'm glad it's not what I thought it was when I first saw the URL. I thought it was some sort of wrestling link. X3


That WWE. 

WWF won that fight way back in the 90's, as they should because animals are more important than muscular theater.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2022)

Imagine all those angry sweaty wrestlers when they lost that fight. 



Mmmmm yes.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 28, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> That WWE.
> 
> WWF won that fight way back in the 90's, as they should because animals are more important than muscular theater.


*Gets visions of muscle furs* X3


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 28, 2022)

redhusky said:


> *Gets visions of muscle furs* X3


Ew.>:T


----------

